# Is Garlic good for IBS?



## beach

I posted this on another board, but I was just curious, if garlic helps.


----------



## BQ

Beach I popped in 'garlic' on the search on the IBS Forum, this is one that came up. Bernard seemed to have short term relief only. http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=1&t=024901&p= BQ


----------



## bernard

yep...Hi beachI just can explain my experiments.When IBS started in 1980 it was a *constant dull pain*. NO gas, no bloating, no D, no C, just that constant pain, just those spasms.After a while (many years) i started to have gas, bloating, D and explosive stools.Numerous other things started too: I started to have headaches (i never had before), itchy scalp (i used so many special soaps without success..), itchy skin, itchy anus.After years of thinking, looking for informations on what would cause the *MY* IBS and all of those problems i came to the following conclusion1) Spasms creates like pockets in the colon, i.e regions where the stool stay for a while. You should see the colon as a tube, then you squeeze with your left hand fingers the tube in some place, and with the others fingers of the right hand you squeeze the tube say 1 inch apart. Between the two a pocket is created.(2) In that region, microbes are happy. Fermentation occurs. Then gas, bloating and so on.(3) Fermentation create toxic waste that may go into the blood stream. You body should then detoxify. This toxic waste may create trouble elsewhere.So i decided to use garlic pills at high dose in 1999 i think and i'm still using them from time to time because garlic is know to kill bacteria, fungus,..Also i was tested to have a big load of E. Coli bacilliI succeeded for 1 to 2 months.No more gas, no more bloating, no D. NO MORE ITCHY SCALP, NO MORE ITCHY SKIN, no more fuzzy brain, no more pain.Then the pain returned back as if was returning to the very beginning, in 1980.BUT ... now in 2002, I have no more D (unless i use anti-inflammatory drug for any join pain for example) but food don't give me any D, NO MORE ITCHY SCALP, NO MORE ITCHY SKIN, no more fuzzy bain when i awake. I'm still with some gas left.My GREAT problem now is only the PAIN. If i can get rid of it ... i would be cured. I'm more CFAP (Chronic Functional Abdominal Pain) than purely IBS.This is my story.My thinking is that IBS is a word that is equivalent to a country. In a country, you may have black or white peoples for example. Men and women. Small and tall peoples. etc... So in IBS there is a lot of different type of IBS. I fall in a subgroup where the PAIN is the major troublesome ( In fact, i'm writing this AND i'm feeling that constant dull pain right now. It's like a roommate .... and i don't like this roommate.... ARCHHHHHHHH ...go away!!!!). Some have only D without pain. Some have everything. Everyone is different and has different story.I succeeded with garlic because i am in that particular subgroup where the D, gas, ..etc is not the initial problem but rather plug on the initial problem as a consequence.I hope this help.


----------



## JeanG

Hi bernardid you do the tapes? I skip around the BB and am not always here, but seem to remember seeing you post about them.I'm glad you're feeling better.







JeanG


----------



## bernard

Hi JeanGYes i'm doing the Tapes (or CD..)Hummmmm .... i don't really feel better as long as the pain is there....For sure i'v no more D, urgencies to go to toilet, looking around for toilet, explosive stools, fuzzy brain,...(thank's to garlic ...)BUT ... i'm still with that mild to moderate pain and some gas after i get up in the morning or at night. My main trouble is that pain that NEVER goes away. It is always there (at least when i'm awake). I feel like a pressure inside. To this point, i'v noticed no change about that pain using the CD. I'm still on side 3. The pain is not bad usually but i'm VERY uncomfortable. I'll see with the time since the program length is 100 days.


----------



## eric

Just fyi, garlic can cause more gas. http://lifestyle.ninemsn.com.au/goodmedici.../bowel/1193.asp


----------



## bernard

Hi JeanGSorry i can't delete that post (wrong command)...where is the button to delete????


----------

